# Equipment Section



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

*Should we have an equipment section?*​
Yes 654.55%No545.45%


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I know we have a lot of sub-forums and it would best to have as few as possible but I was thinking the other day how there are a lot of threads asking about different equipment but there isn't actually a section for it...which can make it hard for people to know where to post their equipment related questions, and as a Mod I'm often unsure where to move them to.

So, what do you guys think? Should we have an equipment section?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

100% yes from me


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

No IMO.

We have enough sections. Plus its very rare we get questions re equipment.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

If it is easy to implement I'd say yes as it would make it easier and a bit cleaner, although if it is a bit of hassle then I wouldn't bother tbh as there don't seem to be many equipment threads


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

mygym said:


> 100% yes from me


whats your question pal?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> whats your question pal?


I don't have one been training for over 20 years but get asked a lot!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

IMO no, no one asks questions on it enough for another sub-section.. i think any equipment related **** should be googled or general con maybs


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Agree that its not needed, That topic isnt really big enough to justify a whole section.. a topic which is rarely discussed..

"new argos lifting gloves (pics) " :laugh:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't think it's needed


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Fair do's. The poll was evidently worth posting


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Could give it a whurr?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Dont think its a Good idea Katy, but having a sub forum for other PED's might be better, seperates clen,DNP ECA threads from actual steroid section. Pain in the **** sifting through weekend dieters looking for info on clen. Thoughts on this? Chilli lxm Milky Matt 1 MyGym,MyTemple


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I wonder how many who are saying no have home gyms? Just wondered?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> I wonder how many who are saying no have home gyms? Just wondered?


I said no, have home Gym.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Seems to be more on here about steroids than actual training and all that goes with it.

now that will flamned all night long


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Dont think its a Good idea Katy, but having a sub forum for other PED's might be better, seperates clen,DNP ECA threads from actual steroid section. Pain in the **** sifting through weekend dieters looking for info on clen. Thoughts on this? Chilli lxm Milky Matt 1 MyGym,MyTemple


Maybe create another poll suggesting this and see what response you get


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I still like the idea of a seperate sub-forum because I see lots of threads asking about DB's, which belt, gloves, bench etc but then I'm a bit of an organisation freak. At home everything has to have a place so I guess my own little idiosyncrasies are coming into play here. I just don't personally think that they're suited to Gen Con because it's training related.


----------

